
MySQL table to JSON with 10 lines of Spark - kasra_mp
https://www.geekyhacker.com/2020/04/21/mysql-table-to-json-with-10-lines-of-spark/
======
Khelavaster
And with Entity Framework it's
JsonConvert.Serialize(dbContext.TableEntityName.ToList()).

